# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  even voorstellen

## Schorpioen85

Hallo allemaal,

Mijn naam is Claudia en ik ben nieuw op dit forum. Ik hoop hier wat kennis en ervaring te vinden die ik tot nu toe in de medische wereld nog niet gekregen heb. Wellicht dat er onder jullie zijn die dezelfde klachten en ervaringen hebben als ik en me daarmee kunnen helpen. En andersom uiteraard  :Smile: 

Groetjes!

----------

